# TBT Canadian Massif Chef de Chef 8.75"



## QCDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

Bought it as hard use. Gourds, sweet potatoes, gritty greens...whole chickens. Hasn't disappointed. Thick ol sucker. Keeps KS Deba out of heavy duty. Seems they will b rare soon. Took a DARK almost geometric forced patina. Sharpens easy


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 5, 2017)

But... but... this thread is useless without pictures!


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 6, 2017)

Trying to post some pics! Kinda cumbersome. Imma noob


----------

